# route advice- Bergen Park/Squaw Pass/Bergen Park



## FR hokeypokey

Looking for suggestions/advice for this route? 

Have a friend coming in from out of town this Friday. Going to park in Bergen Park, climb Squaw Pass then return to Bergen for car. 

I have done the Triple a couple times and love the Squaw Pass climb. Have never ridden the bike path east from Idaho Springs to return to Bergen Park before. Any surprises, closures or complicated turns to worry about? Any other recommended routes to get back to car? 

Also considering a Mt Evans assent/return as an alternative. Anybody been up there recently? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlueWheels

I don't know whether you are planning to do an out and back trip or if you're trying to figure out a loop, but either can be a good ride.

The road is much nicer on the Idaho Springs, so you will want do descend on that side if possible. That means that if you are doing an out and back, I would recommend parking over there instead of in Bergen Park. Then, you can finish your ride at Tommy Knockers and have a nut brown to help you recover. If you take the Idaho Springs exit for CO-103, turn left and about 1/4 mile up the road there is a parking lot on the left which you can use.

If you are doing a loop, starting/finishing in Bergen Park will be the way to go. There is a bike path that runs from Idaho Springs over to CO-314 (which is closed to traffic, but open to bikes) and that will get you to the bottom of US-6, which is a pretty steep climb up to Floyd Hill/Beaver Brook and your return to Bergen Park on CO-65. Team Evergreen has a map of the route here: http://www.teamevergreen.org/sites/default/files/10 BergenPkEchoLkwIdahoSpgsOpt.pdf. 

As for climbing Mt. Evans, it's a good ride, but the road is really rough, so be prepared to be shaken up on the descent. I rode from Idaho Springs to the summit with a group a week ago and we caught a bit of hail at the summit (around noon), but it was fun regardless. Bicycling magazine just ranked it the number 1 ride in Colorado.


----------



## FR hokeypokey

Thanks for the response. Was thinking the exact loop you described and mapped.

- Just checking to see if there were any surprises that do not show up on the various ride reports and maps

- seeing if anyone had a creative alternative with a loop ride without using the I70 bike path and frontage roads

-adding the Mt Evans portion is being considered as a long shot option. Always wanted to do it, but probably not realistic this week. We will need to start later then I would want to for that ride.


----------



## indianhillsted

This isn't avoiding the I-70 trail or frontage roads, but it's a little different if that is what you're looking for.

Ted's Metric Century in Evergreen, CO | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE

Ted


----------



## indianhillsted

OK...my route must not have survied MapMyRide's various upgrades over the years. The above route is supposed (or used to) follow Upper Bear to Witter Gulch to 103. Last mile or so of Witter is dirt.

An easy loop would be to start/finish in Kittredge....don't miss out on Kerr Gulch!

T


----------



## Rokh On

FR hokeypokey said:


> Have never ridden the bike path east from Idaho Springs to return to Bergen Park before. Any surprises, closures or complicated turns to worry about?


Absolutely great route. It's approx. 45-50 miles with approx 4700' of climb. I say approx. because the last time we rode we had 3 garmins and all 3 gave different mileage and altitude.

As bluewheels noted there is construction on the bike path shortly after leaving Idaho Springs. It is closed to both cars and maybe to bikes, depending on the day, but they load you and your bike into/onto their van and shuttle you to the other side of the construction. This is a very short distance. Like maybe an 1/8th of a mile.

Also, if you are not familar with the area, the bike path is a little tricky to find right before the construction zone so you really need to pay attention.

I love the route. Idaho Springs has some good places to eat/refuel and coffee if you want to take a rest before Floyd Hill and Soda Creek.


----------



## FR hokeypokey

Thanks for the replies. Definitely adding that route to my collection. 

We decided to ride Idaho Springs/Mt Evans instead. Fantastic ride! 

We had the full experience sun/rain/hail/thunderstorms. Lots of fun though. 

California friend was in race shape and felt great until the elevation and frozen fingers got to him the last few miles. 

I am a old overweight guy that had no illusions about the pain I was setting myself up for. I was able to stay within myself and paced slow and steady. Struggled a bit the last few switchbacks, but was able to recapture some respect with the downhill back to the truck. Road was very cracked and rippled until the entry gate. Good thing I am an old mtn biker. 

Overall felt good throughout. Spectacular views even with the storms. Highly recommended!


----------

